# Late Congratulations to Emerald Glen farm , Rhapsody Shetlands ,Dancing Moon Ponies



## Belinda (Jun 25, 2007)

First we have Resoulute EGF Grand Champion Area V a Yearling over Stallion that belongs to Jackie Tyler







Next we have Rhapsody Hollywood Fashion Grand Champion Area V Yearling under ( she only measures 35"



: ) filly belongs to Jackie Tyler






THen we have Rhapsody Aztec Gold that has been Grand Champion Under stallion his first couple of shows.






And last SSF Cougar and The Hawk ARea 5 Grand Champion Foundation stallion who belongs to Larry and Debbie Laramore






All pictures I have copied here have been ordered !!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 25, 2007)

congrats to all the owners! beautiful horses


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 26, 2007)

*Congrats to everyone and there gorgeous horses :aktion033: *


----------



## alphahorses (Jun 26, 2007)

Rhapsody Hollywood Fashion ... wow .. you'd think she was a 44" modern mare from that photo - not just 35" tall! That's a lot of mare in a little package!



:



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 28, 2007)

Congratulations :aktion033: to all of you. Beautiful horses. :new_shocked: :bgrin



:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrat on all the wins! They are beautiful horses!



:


----------

